# 2004 23 Rs For Sale



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Well friends, we finally sold our Outback. It was a somewhat sad day, but a nice couple bought it and will hopefully enjoy it as much as we did. Like the new look of Outbackers.com. Gave the new owners the word on what a good site this is. Happy Camping & goodbye.







Sad to say, but my wife and I have decided that we must sell our trailer. After 40 years of camping age & my physical limitations are catching up to us. We do this with great regret as our grandchildren will certainly miss our camping trips as much as we do. For anyone interested we are asking $11295.00 but this is negotiable. Trailer is in very good to excellent condition. We can be reached at 724.463.9711, however we will be making our last camping trip from Jun28th to July 7th at our favorite campground (Crooked Run) at Prince Gallitzin State Park in PA. BTW we are located about 60 miles northeast of Pittsburgh.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear you're selling your trailer, but it might help to get this thread out of "Jokes Outback" and put it in "For Sale".

Some people look at subjects and might bypass the post altogether if it's listed in jokes.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


>


Thanks for the help tdv - I noticed the mistake after I posted it & couldn't figure out how to change it. By then I was tired and went to bed, figuring I could contact a moderator today, and you were one step ahead.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Good luck!!!! Selling Trailer

Willie


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

aantolik said:


> Well friends, we finally sold our Outback. It was a somewhat sad day, but a nice couple bought it and will hopefully enjoy it as much as we did. Like the new look of Outbackers.com. Gave the new owners the word on what a good site this is. Happy Camping & goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

